# Web und Grafikdesigner gesucht!



## Zimbax (28. November 2011)

Hallo, ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe von einem erfahrenen der sich mit der Erstellung einer Gildenpage auskennt.
Ich habe mich schon oft mit sowas beschäftigt jedoch leider ohne Erfolg. Mir fehlt einfach das Knowhow.

Hier ein Bsp: Meine HP

Habe mir hier zwar Mühe gegeben jedoch kann ich vieles nicht umsetzen oder weiss nicht wie es funktioniert. Die Seite zu erstellen war jetzt relativ einfach Dank Baukasten. 

Wie vielleicht schon bemerkt geht es um das Spiel Guild Wars 2 welches noch nicht released ist. Ich suche einen oder mehrere Leute für meine Gilde die sich mit Grafik und Web design auskennen. Es dürfen mir auch Leute helfen die nicht in meine Gilde beitreten wollen 

Ich wünsche mir eher eine HP mit:

+ Member Login
+ internes Forum

und allem was dazu gehört.

Wenn die Domain mit de,eu,com oder to oder sowas ähnliches wäre fänd ich auch echt Klasse. Übernehme natürlich die Kosten für Domain und Space 

Diese HP zB.hat mich sehr begeistert:
Guild wars 2 Gilde

Wäre nett jemanden zu finden, der sich bereit erklärt, mir dabei zu helfen eine HP zu erstellen. Optimal wäre es natürlich wenn jemand in der Gilde mitwirken möchte, der Ahnung mit Web und Grafik design hat.


 Greetz Zim 

Email : Kritzelbob@gmx.de


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2011)

> Wenn die Domain mit de,eu,com oder to oder sowas ähnliches wäre fänd ich auch echt Klasse.





Also um die Domain musste dich schon selber kümmern. Wäre schon etwas komisch, wenn es jemand für dich macht und dann auch noch die Domain / den Webspace bezahlt. Habe auch mal nachgeschaut: Die Domain Raiders.de ist schon vergeben, einen Domainnamen müsstest du dir dann also überlegen.


----------



## Zimbax (28. November 2011)

Hallo Schrottinator,

vielleicht kam das jetzt so rüber aber so unverschämt bin ich dann nun auch wieder nicht.  Habe es editiert.

Ok hab da was bei 1&1 gefunden. Die paar Euros sind kein Problem. Oder hast du ein Tipp für mich bei welchem Anbieter ich mal vorbei schauen sollte ?

Mal angenommen ich hab die Domain und Webspace angemietet. Wie gehts dann weiter?
Ich müsste die Inhalte auf alle Fälle editieren können. 

Sorry aber ich kenn mich mit sowas Null aus.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2011)

Die Angebote bei 1 & 1 usw. kannste vergessen. Persönlich bin ich bei All-Inkl und auch sehr zufrieden damit. Da biste bei 5&#8364; im Monat komplett versorgt und alles angenehm. Mir ist sogar gerade aufgefallen, dass sie momentan wieder ein Angebot haben. Das Packet für 5&#8364; ist jetzt 6 Monate lang kostenlos. Zum ausprobieren auf jedenfall geeignet. Es gibt allerdings einige Begrenzungen bei den Hostern (das ist bei so gut wie allen so, außer du nimmst nen Root-Server was mind. 50&#8364; im Monat sind und totaler Overkill). Aber das dürfte in deinem Fall nicht einmal auffallen.

Hier noch der Link, wo auch das Angebot ist: All-Inklusive

Bin zwar nicht so der tolle Webdesigner aber ein bisschen PHP und so weiter kann ich. Wenn ich kein Anfänger wäre, würde ich dir sogar meine Dienste und auch ein Plätzchen auf dem Webspace anbieten, da ich unkreativ bin und nicht weiß, was für ne Seite ich entwickeln will. Habe mir das Ding ja nur zum Austoben besorgt. ^^


----------



## Zimbax (28. November 2011)

Hey, Danke für dein Angebot. Ich möchte jetzt nicht unnötig dein Webspace belagern 

Die Aktion ist ja mal Hammer  6 Mon. free, keine Vertragslaufzeit usw... da schnapp ich gleich mal zu.

So jetzt nur noch jemanden finden der mir eine HP erstellt und ein paar geile Grafiken einbaut. *lieb guck* 

Ich weiss nicht wie schwierig es ist so eine HP zu erstellen?
Beispiel Gilden HP

Ich muss dann nur noch lernen wie ich die Inhalte abändern kann. 


Vielen Dank Schrottinator


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2011)

Gern geschehen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat wird es relativ lange dauern bis das Design fertig ist. Es gibt auch verschiedene CMS' (Content Management System) wie Joomla (Typo3 würde ich eher nicht empfehlen, das ist einfach nur frustrierend, wenn man sich nicht auskennt), mit denen man seine Produktivität steigern kann. Allerdings muss man erstmal drin sein. Wie schon gesagt bin ich nicht gerade toll darin. Allerdings habe ich auch ein persönliches Interesse daran, mich im Webbereich weiter zu entwickeln (bin bis jetzt eigentlich eher mit Anwendungsentwicklung, Embedded und Spieleprogrammierung (nur Hobby) bewandert vom Studium her)und vielleicht fang ich ja auch noch mit GW2 an. Kannst ja mal in mein Profil schauen, da sind glaub ich Kontaktdaten drin.

Und noch eine Vorwarnung: Ich bin zur Zeit in einer etwas stressigen Phase meines Studiums und kann dir nicht garantieren, dass ich immer genügend Zeit habe. Außerdem verlangt es auch ein Stück weit vertrauen, da ich je nach Bedarf auch Zugriff brauche. D.h. dass du mir als Benutzer den Zugriff ermöglichen musst (wenn ich mich nicht ihre kann man das im KAS einrichten) oder mit mir die Passwörter teilen. Ich weiß, dass das viel verlangt ist. Wenn es aber jemand für dich machen soll, muss er auch ungestört von solchen Dingen arbeiten können. Hast du also ein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache, schaue ich, dass ich was gutes entwickeln kann. Etwas Geduld muss halt sein, da ich halt kein Pro bin.  Wenn du allerdings eher ein schlechtes Gefühl bei der Sache hast, kann ich das absolut nachvollziehen und würde dir auch empfehlen, es sein zu lassen. Immerhin kennst du mich nicht.


----------



## xRf (30. November 2011)

Zimbax schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe von einem erfahrenen der sich mit der Erstellung einer Gildenpage auskennt.
> Ich habe mich schon oft mit sowas beschäftigt jedoch leider ohne Erfolg. Mir fehlt einfach das Knowhow.
> 
> Hier ein Bsp: Meine HP
> ...




Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist immer die Beständigkeit.
Wie viele Leute seid ihr, dass sich eine Homepage wirklich lohnen würde?

Wie Schrottinator schon erwähnte, gibt's verschiedene CMS und div. weitere Möglichkeiten um dein "Vorhaben" zu realisieren.
Wenn du es schlicht, einfach und sicher haben willst => phpBB Forum nutzen.

Mit genügend Addons/Plugins kannst du funktionell alles deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.
Gibt sicherlich auch für GW2 genügend Templates, die danach das Optische her machen.

Ich selbst sitze momentan an unserem Gildenprojekt (Relaunch der Website => Raidplaner, Forum, etc.). Bei Fragen stehe ich per PM zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zimbax (1. Dezember 2011)

xRf schrieb:


> Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist immer die Beständigkeit.
> Wie viele Leute seid ihr, dass sich eine Homepage wirklich lohnen würde?
> 
> Wie Schrottinator schon erwähnte, gibt's verschiedene CMS und div. weitere Möglichkeiten um dein "Vorhaben" zu realisieren.
> ...



Hallo xRf,

zur Zeit sind wir 8 Personen. Wenn das Spiel draussen ist werdens sicher mehr sein.
Ja so ein Forum würde vorerst auch reichen, jedoch hab ich 2 linke Hände was das angeht.Probieren könnt ich es. Aber es wäre mir lieber wenn sich einer an die Sache traut der es drauf hat. Wir sind alle zwischen 20-30 Jahre alt und respektieren Meinungen. Meistens wird demokratisch abgestimmt,wenn es Entscheidungen zu treffen gibt. Wer sich traut kann sich bei mir melden


----------



## Saty (6. Januar 2012)

Zimbax schrieb:


> Hallo xRf,
> 
> zur Zeit sind wir 8 Personen. Wenn das Spiel draussen ist werdens sicher mehr sein.
> Ja so ein Forum würde vorerst auch reichen, jedoch hab ich 2 linke Hände was das angeht.Probieren könnt ich es. Aber es wäre mir lieber wenn sich einer an die Sache traut der es drauf hat. Wir sind alle zwischen 20-30 Jahre alt und respektieren Meinungen. Meistens wird demokratisch abgestimmt,wenn es Entscheidungen zu treffen gibt. Wer sich traut kann sich bei mir melden



Als Forum würde ich auch zu phpBB raten, da es schnell aufgesetzt werden kann und es hunderte designs + mods gibt.

Lediglich ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit in die Rechteverwaltung sollte man einplanen...



Eine Webseite für Gilden ist immer so eine Sache... man investiert wirklich viel Zeit, da man es meist nebenbei und alleine macht, und am Ende wird sie nicht mal aktiv benutzt.

Wenn man beruflich schon als Webdesigner etc. arbeitet hat man meist keine große lust noch Privat, unentgeltlich Webseiten aufzusetzen.
(Also wenn man nichts mit der Gilde zu tun hat...wenn ihr einen Member habt der sowas in der Richtung macht, erbarmt er sich evtl dazu )


Zumindest sind das meine persönlichen Erfahrungen...Vielleicht ist das bei anderen auch anderes.


----------



## wowfighter (6. März 2012)

Schade, dass es Playerhost.net nicht mehr gibt mit der Seite konnte man mit Baukasten und wenn vorhanden  mit minimalsten HTML/ PHP Fähigkeiten seine Homepage beliebig bearbeiten.

R.I.P Playerhost ((


Back to Topic:

Ich glaube nicht daran, das dir jemand kostenlos eine HP baut, da es sehr Zeit intensiv ist.
Bring dir PHP und HTML bei dann kannste in 2 Monaten ne super Seite bauen.
Bei Youtube gibt es genug Tutorials,wenn du willst kannste dir auch kostenlos über http://www.allvatar.com/ eine GildenSeite erstellen.


----------



## Zimbax (15. März 2012)

Hallo hier ein kleines update:

Hallo liebe Community,

nach verzweifelten Versuchen werde ich es einfach mal hier versuchen. Ich suche für meine Gilde, in Guild Wars 2, ein Logo. Wir heissen Arcania (der Name leitet sich von arcane ab was so viel wie geheimnisvoll bedeutet). farblich haben wir uns nicht festgelegt und (sollte wenn möglich nicht rosa oder pink sein).
Wenn was gutes dabei rauskommt würde ich auch ein paar Euros als Dank rausspringen lassen 

MFG Zimbi

Kontakt: >>> Klick hier <<<


----------



## ZAM (15. März 2012)

Zimbax schrieb:


> Wenn was gutes dabei rauskommt würde ich auch ein paar Euros als Dank rausspringen lassen



Dann muss ich das Gesuch hier aber rausnehmen.


----------



## cerceribus (15. März 2012)

Ich würde mich auh kostenlos anbieten, solange ich mich klitzeklein unten in den credits packen und euch als Referenz auf meiner Seite anpreisen darf (zur zeit noch im Umbau, aber schicke dir dann gerne mal eine PN wenn sie wieder online ist, damit ihr euch mal meinen Stil ansehen könnt)

Edit: habe mir grademal die Seiten von dir angesehen. Die erste: Flash geht ja mal garnicht heutzutage... Mit html, php, CSS und dem nötigen knowhow kannst du verdammt viel erreichen, und die ladezeiten für Modem Nutzer angemessen halten 
Die zweite ist eigentlich nur eine forensoftware mit massig addons. Ich Rate dir es so zu machen wie die meißten Seiten: splitte es auf 3 "Projekte" auf und hoste die nebeneinander. Also einmal die newsseite, einmal das Forum (phpbb ist und bleibt da die beste kostenfreie variante) und den administrationsbereich wo du dann News, Module usw. einpflegst. Somit bleibst du immer flexibel für spätere Änderungen oder Erweiterungen.

Wenn noch Interesse besteht, melde dich doch mal per pn mit kontaktmöglichkeiten (icq, whatsapp und so weiter)


----------



## xdave78 (21. Mai 2012)

Hey Zimbax,

ich bin auch bei All-inkl-...besser kann mans nicht treffen.

Zum CMS: Nimm e107. 
Ich selber bin vor etwa 2 Jahren von e107 zu Joomla gewechselt. Das ist zwar ganz schön iund hat super viele AddOns. Aber für eine Gildenseite ohne viel Schnickschnack, an der man selber ne Menge machen kann und wor ein Forum dabei ist - kann ich nur empfehlen e107 zu nehmen. Falls Du Fragen dazu hast kann ich Dir gerne helfen und auch wenn Du mit dem anpassen irgendwelcher Themes oder Grafiken nicht weiterkommst helf ich gerne mal aus.
Da es für e107 und die meisten CMS ja auch kein GW2 Template gibt hab ich mir meins zB zu einem guten Teil selber umgebaut:

www.eds-gilde.de

VG Dave


----------



## Clans_de-philipp (4. September 2012)

Hi Zimbax,

du bist nicht der einzige mit dem Anliegen, darum haben wir ein dazu ganzes Projekt aufgezogen. Homepage-Generator, News, Galerie, Interner Bereich etc.. und alles kostenlos gibt es jetzt bei www.clans.de . Noch sind wir in der Beta-Phase, eine Gilden-Seite könnt ihr aber schon erstellen. Ein GW2-Theme gibt es auch 

mfg
philipp


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. November 2012)

Das Theme deiner Beispielseite erinnert mich sehr ans ilch-Cataclysm Design (sehr schön zu sehen an den glühenden Rissen in den Leisten).
Ist einfach nur ein anderes Hintergrundbild eingespielt.

Das ilch-CMS ist eigentlich für Counterstrike und andere ego-Shooter gemacht. 
Es spricht aber trotzdem nichts dagegen es als Gilde zu benutzen.
Die Benutzerverwaltung ist sehr einfach, du hast News, Artikel, Forum, etc. und diverse andere Module sind integrierbar.

Welches CMS du letztendlich verwendest ist deine Entscheidung.
Da du schon erste Erfahrungen in HTML/CSS gesammelt hast, kann ich dich beruhigen.
Ein Template für ein CMS zu entwerfen ist nicht besonders schwer. Es gibt hierzu auch sehr viele Beispiele im Netz.
Im Grunde werden nur die Beispielinhalte mit festgelegten Platzhaltern gefüllt - that's it.


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2012)

Zimbax schrieb:


> (...)


@Leviathan666: Das ist jetzt schon 6,5 Monate her, ich denke, das Problem hat sich inzwischen erledigt ^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (2. November 2012)

Sag das dem Clan-Philipp. Ich hab den Thread nicht ausgegraben.


----------

